# V25.5 vs V25.09



## vbegay (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if counseling is included in the diagnosis V25.5=Insertion of implantable subdermal contraceptive or would dx V25.09=Other general counseling and advice also need to be used? 
Thanks, Ronnie


----------



## tmerickson (Aug 22, 2011)

Use v25.5-the counseling is included in the insertion fee.


----------

